# Blackening Rooster Comb



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

What is wrong with my rooster's comb? It is turning black little by little. One point at a time. 

www.chickenreview.com


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It could be fowl pox from a mosquito bite.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

my old rooster would have the specs come and go on occasion. usually if it was real wet.. I figured it to be benign since it never seemed to slow him down in any way. how they feed, how they lay and how they act are things I watch for. The only ailment my flock ever has is a sneeze here or there. I have not found the cause of the sneeze.. I figure it is just so dang dusty... (i live downwind from a wood pulp facility, and they put a lot of pine dust in the air)


----------



## ChickenReview (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your response. I appreciate it. I am thinking right now like powderhogg01. Just stuff.


----------

